# The "Casa De Kenpo" Blog!



## Casa De Kenpo (May 31, 2008)

http://casadekenpo.blogspot.com

Check It Out!



Cliff Seminerio
http://www.youtube.com/casadekenpo


----------



## dannerkenpo (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like to thank Professors Serrano and Seminario for starting such a fantastic website.  I started taking lessons in Kenpo back in 1984 progressing to purple belt under Dan Rodarte in Montebello, CA.  Due to financial and other reasons I stopped training in kenpo.  Many years later, I once again began instruction in Martial Arts, trying out differrent systems such as Kung Fu San Soo, Tae Kwon Do and a form of Kenpo-Ju Jutsu.  I benefitted from those styles to some degree, but wasn't satisfied I had found the art that fitted me. I then decided to try out American Kenpo again, but couldn't find a school near me here in Riverside, CA . I found a website where I was able to download technique manuals and used them to gain some basic knowledge in performing techniques. As I reviewed the manuals and started to practice some of the techniques, a love for the art of American Kenpo was renewed inside of me. I then found various pieces of instruction clips on "You Tube" and coupled these vids with my newly acquired manuals to undertake my home training.  I learned and practised techniques from yellow to blue belt in this manner, trying to get as much understanding of the techniques as I could. I wanted to be very well prepared for when I finally found a school near enough for me to join. Although I found many instruction clips on "You Tube", nothing was  concise and complete. Then came "Casa De Kenpo". The content and instruction from Professors Serrano and Seminario are so clear, defined, and complete, that I am getting a good understanding of the techniques  of American Kenpo. I now will be ready to excel in my training once I find my school. I recommend that every Kenpo practitioner check out their vids on "You Tube" and on their Casa De Kenpo Site. "Casa De Kenpo is excellent"!


----------



## rhn_kenpo (Nov 3, 2008)

dannerkenpo said:


> I would like to thank Professors Serrano and Seminario for starting such a fantastic website. I started taking lessons in Kenpo back in 1984 progressing to purple belt under Dan Rodarte in Montebello, CA. Due to financial and other reasons I stopped training in kenpo. Many years later, I once again began instruction in Martial Arts, trying out differrent systems such as Kung Fu San Soo, Tae Kwon Do and a form of Kenpo-Ju Jutsu. I benefitted from those styles to some degree, but wasn't satisfied I had found the art that fitted me. I then decided to try out American Kenpo again, but couldn't find a school near me here in Riverside, CA . I found a website where I was able to download technique manuals and used them to gain some basic knowledge in performing techniques. As I reviewed the manuals and started to practice some of the techniques, a love for the art of American Kenpo was renewed inside of me. I then found various pieces of instruction clips on "You Tube" and coupled these vids with my newly acquired manuals to undertake my home training. I learned and practised techniques from yellow to blue belt in this manner, trying to get as much understanding of the techniques as I could. I wanted to be very well prepared for when I finally found a school near enough for me to join. Although I found many instruction clips on "You Tube", nothing was concise and complete. Then came "Casa De Kenpo". The content and instruction from Professors Serrano and Seminario are so clear, defined, and complete, that I am getting a good understanding of the techniques of American Kenpo. I now will be ready to excel in my training once I find my school. I recommend that every Kenpo practitioner check out their vids on "You Tube" and on their Casa De Kenpo Site. "Casa De Kenpo is excellent"!


 
Just noticed this thread and would also highly recommend this resource.  I'm fortunate enough to train in Pasadena CA, where there seems to be an oddly high concentration of EPAK schools/instructors.  The Casa De Kenpo videos are an excellent compliment to my actual training on the mat.


----------

